# Happy Birthday Power Rangers!



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

Today, the Power Rangers franchise turns 20 years old! it's a GLORIOUS day!...also something about a PG-13 Green Ranger movie

HERE!  ->  http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/08/29/green-power-ranger-movie-chatter


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 29, 2013)

that image is pretty much a hard hitter >.>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh yeah! I remember loving some movie of it at like age 4-7.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 29, 2013)

A movie featuring a solo Ranger? This sounds... wrong. If you're going to bring the Power Rangers back, at least have the whole kaboodle in suits similar to the ones from the Lost in Space movie. But I would like to see the green Ranger instead of the black one. This brings back happier childhood memories for me.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, for those of you out of the loop, Super MEGAFORCE will kick ass next year! Why?

LOOK!


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 29, 2013)

Power Rangers with Rita and Lord Zed are the best power rangers I have ever seen, after that IT SUCKED!!


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 29, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Well, for those of you out of the loop, Super MEGAFORCE will kick ass next year! Why?
> 
> LOOK!


 
They still make this stuff? Who besides you watches it?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> They still make this stuff? Who besides you watches it?


 

Um... you DO know that Power Rangers is a cash cow, right? The franchise had the number 2 selling toy product for many years until recently. It's worth so much that European Disney affiliates were begging the company (Disney, when they had the franchise) to NOT cancel the show because it was 75 percent of their revenue. -just saying.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 29, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Um... you DO know that Power Rangers is a cash cow, right? The franchise had the number 2 selling toy product for many years until recently. It's worth so much that European Disney affiliates were begging the company (Disney, when they had the franchise) to NOT cancel the show because it was 75 percent of their revenue. -just saying.


 
Um... wow? No, I didn't know that. And I suppose Hot Wheels beat it out for the number 1 selling toy product? Sarcasm aside, I didn't hear about Disney making any more shows after 2010/11. So they didn't cancel it? At least in Europe? I don't think American kids would watch that, but I know nothing about their culture. I'm through rambling.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Um... wow? No, I didn't know that. And I suppose Hot Wheels beat it out for the number 1 selling toy product? Sarcasm aside, I didn't hear about Disney making any more shows after 2010/11. So they didn't cancel it? At least in Europe? I don't think American kids would watch that, but I know nothing about their culture. I'm through rambling.


 

Saban purchased the franchise back from Disney in 2010.

2011 Power Rangers Samurai
2012 Power Rangers Super Samurai
2013 Power Rangers MEGAFORCE
2014 Power Rangers Super MEGAFORCE

All modern Saban era Ranger shows air on Nickelodeon on Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 29, 2013)

who gives a fuck


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> who gives a fuck


 

Well you gave enough fucks to post


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 29, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Saban purchased the franchise back from Disney in 2010.
> 
> 2011 Power Rangers Samurai
> 2012 Power Rangers Super Samurai
> ...


 
Wow, that recent? Seems like it happened ages ago.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 29, 2013)

remake mighty morphin power rangers

I'm not interested in power rangers: galactic space time traveling samurai jungle dinosaur rescue team 5 (insert more random shit here because we ran out of ideas)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2013)

Spoiler: The world collectively reacts













LightyKD said:


> Um... you DO know that Power Rangers is a cash cow, right? The franchise had the number 2 selling toy product for many years until recently. It's worth so much that European Disney affiliates were begging the company (Disney, when they had the franchise) to NOT cancel the show because it was 75 percent of their revenue. -just saying.


 

I've never seen someone try to equate "cash cow" with being a good thing. Huh, whodathunk?


----------



## SuperrSonic (Aug 29, 2013)

I love PR and I can't wait for Super Megaforce, though I usually keep it to myself.
Timeforce was really good imo


----------



## jargus (Aug 29, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> remake mighty morphin power rangers
> 
> I'm not interested in power rangers: galactic space time traveling samurai jungle dinosaur rescue team 5 (insert more random shit here because we ran out of ideas)


 
They did that already its called Dino Thunder.
Saban can't be as dead for ideas to come up with this nonsense


----------



## SuperrSonic (Aug 29, 2013)

How is Dino Thunder in any way a remake to MMPR? In any case it's a sequel.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2013)

One thing I never understood, the fighting, that was actually just a bunch of stunt men doing it right?

Also, I liked the first Power Rangers, hated the second, but I loved Power Rangers in space... minus them adding a fucking girl teenage mutant ninja turtle.


----------



## kenjixx (Aug 29, 2013)

the only ranger type show I watch is Akibaranger


----------



## ForteGospel (Aug 29, 2013)

it doesn't matter if *you* still watch it, it's a show meant for kids, and there are always new kids for the show.

it's like freaking pokemon, who watch it really? kids, and when they grow up? new kids


----------



## Count Duckula (Aug 29, 2013)

Ay ai ai ai ai ai ai!


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: The world collectively reacts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... Remember the phrase "It prints money"? We refer to the DS and Wii as cash cows and nobody thinks its a bad thing.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Um... Remember the phrase "It prints money"? We refer to the DS and Wii as cash cows and nobody thinks its a bad thing.


 

No, no we really don't. "Cash cow," at least as used in gaming circles (like this website), has a generally negative connotation. It's used to describe a franchise or brand that's being exploited for easy profit.

To illustrate the difference: People, for the most part anyway, don't refer to the DS or Wii as cash cows. Money makers, certainly, but not cash cows. People describe Call of Duty or Angry Birds as cash cows.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 29, 2013)

////


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2013)

>Front page news right here


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 29, 2013)

...Power Rangers are still relevant?


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2013)

My 3 year old son watches it every day. He just got a chibi red ranger today the samurai one. He has the sword and discs and mask and cape lol!
Samurai and SPD are his favorites.


----------



## emigre (Aug 29, 2013)

Kimberly was really hot. Plus she was a gymnast which means she was flexible.

I'm now slightly aroused.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> Kimberly was really hot. Plus she was a gymnast which means she was flexible.
> 
> I'm now slightly aroused.


 

i use to have a crush in her back in those days.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 29, 2013)

what funny is that this was yesterday


----------



## raulpica (Aug 29, 2013)

Moved, since it's not about something GBAtemp is actually focused on (world-relevant news is exempted from that rule).


----------



## Count Duckula (Aug 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No, no we really don't. "Cash cow," at least as used in gaming circles (like this website), has a generally negative connotation. It's used to describe a franchise or brand that's being exploited for easy profit.
> 
> To illustrate the difference: People, for the most part anyway, don't refer to the DS or Wii as cash cows. Money makers, certainly, but not cash cows. People describe Call of Duty or Angry Birds as cash cows.


 
Something being a 'cash cow' only has negative connotations if the person considering an application of the term feels that the owner of said 'cow' doesnt deserve to make the money. I've never known the term itself (outside of specific contexts) to be thought of as negative. It's really just 'a cow that gives a lot of milk' so makes a lot of money, most people wouldnt resent the farmer that owns it unless hes mistreating it or some other seperate issue that effects the judgement.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 31, 2013)

I love Power Rangers forever! Go! Go! Power Rangers!!! 

Aie! Yie! Yie! Yie! Yie! Yie! Yie!!!!....... And the power protected to you!


----------

